# الجمال و الزينة للمرأه المسيحية



## ق عادل (5 فبراير 2010)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


المركز الإعلامي للدراسات و المشورة 

"ولا تكن زينتكن الزينة الخارجية من ضفر الشعر والتحلى بالذهب وليس الثياب بل إنسان القلب الخفى فى العديمة الفساد زينة الروح الوديع الهادئ الذى هو قدام الله كثير الثمن" (1بطرس 3: 3، 4) 

إن مظهر الفتاة وطريقة لبسها واستعمالها للزينة الخارجية من مساحيق – ماكياج أو makeup – 

أو حلى أو قراط إلخ، ... عادة ما يحدد نوعية الفتاة ومعدنها.

فأما ان تكون فتاة جادة ومتميزة ومعدنها غالى أو العكس وبخاصة نحن فى عصر قد أختلطت فيه الأمور على الكثير من الفتيات, فعلى كل فتاة أن تراجع نفسها أمام الرب وتسأل: هل يوجد فى تصرفاتى 

أومظهرى أو حركاتى ما يلفت انتباه الشبان ويثيرهم؟! ذلك لأن الفتاة، أحياناً، قد تكون غير متحفظة فى ملابسها أوتعاملها مع الشبان وتظهر انفتاحاً وتجاوباً زائداً معهم بنظراتها وحركاتها لاسيما تجاه من يظهر اهتماماً خاصاً بها بنظراته أو بكلامه، وتسمح للشباب أن يقفوا معها على انفراد وبشكل متكرر حيث أن ذلك يشبع غرورها ويغذى شعورها بأنوثتها وأنها مرغوبة، ولكن سرعان ما ينقلب هذا الأمر عليها فخاً ، الأمر الذى يجعل من السهل على أى شاب منساق بأهوائه وشهواته أن يحقق رغباته من خلالها وكثيراً ما يكون المظهر الخارجى والملبس هو 

السبب الرئيسى فى جذب

الانتباه وعنصر الإثارة بالنسبة للشباب والرجال ويكون بمثابة مثير خارجى أو شرارة خارجية تشعل بسهولة الشهوات الكامنة فى قلب أى شاب – 

حتى لو كان مؤمناً حقيقياً، لاسيما إن لم يكن متحفظاً ضابطاً لنفسه وقلبه ونظراته وخياله بالروح القدس طبعاً إن ذلك لا يعطى عذراً لأى شاب أن يشتهى الفتاة حتى لو كانت مثيرة فى لبسها أو مظهرها لأن الرب يُحمله المسئولية إذ يقول "إن كل من ينظر إلى امرأة ليشتهيها (بغض النظر عن لبسها ومظهرها، ذلك لأنه يستطيع أن يحول النظر عنها إن أراد ويقدر أن يمنع الخيال أو التفكير بها إن أراد) فقد زنى بها فى قلبه (متى 5: 28) 

ولكن تصريح المسيح هذا، من جهة أخرى،، لا يعفى الفتاة المثيرة فى لبسها ومظهرها أو تصرفاتها من المسئولية، إذ يقول المسيح أيضاً "ويل للعالم من العثرات فلابد أن تأتى العثرات ولكن ويل لذلك الإنسان الذى به تأتى العثرة (والعثرة فى أى أمر يوضع فى طريق إنسان أخر مما يعرضه للسقوط – أى يعرضه للتجربة – أو يسبب سقوطه فعلاً مثل الحجر)" (متى 18: 7) 

فالفتاة باختيارها المثير من الملابس واهتمامها بالزينة الخارجية، إنما تضع حجر عثرة من السهل أن يتعثر به كثير من الشبان والرجال إن لم يكونوا متحفظين جداً لأنفسهم، ذلك لأن حجر العثرة
هذا عادة ما يوضع أمامهم على حين غرة ويظهر أمامهم دون سابق توقع فى الشارع أو فى الكلية أوللأسف – فى الكنيسة أيضاً. وقد ترون حكمة الله وحرصه على زينة المرأة أو الفتاة من خلال الوصية التى وردت فى(1بطرس 3: 3، 4) 

على الرغم ان البعض منهن يعتقدن أن الرب قد ظلم معشر النساء بهذه الوصية "الخانقة" أو أنه يطالب النساء بهذه الوصية عبثاً أو تعنتُا؟ أليس بالحرى لأن الزينة الخارجية أمر مثير يلفت الانتباه والتركيز من الشبان والرجال بطريقة تثير شهواتهم فتكون سبب عثرة لهم، وبالتالى سبب تعب ومشاكل ومتاهات لهن أيضاً؟! أليس لأن الرب يعلم أن قلب الإنسان أخدع من كل شئ، وأن قلب الفتاة يمكن أن يخدعها – ذلك لأن أى فتاة تحتاج وتتوق إلى الحب والاهتمام من رجل يكون لديه استعداد أن يلتزم ويتعهد بحبها طول الحياة فى
علاقة رسمية، ومن هنا قد يخدعها قلبها – فتحاول بهذه المناورات الخارجية أن تجمل نفسها لكى تكون "مرغوبة" أكثر، لعل أحداً يلتفت إليها أو يهتم بها وتجد فيه الحب الذى تتوق إليه وبالطبع فقد تنجح بذلك فى لفت الانتباه ولكنها تلفت للأسف انتباه الشخص أو الأشخاص غير المناسبين وبطريقة خاطئة، فهى لا تقدر بهذه المناورات أن تولد فى قلب أى رجل حباً واهتماماً حقيقياً بها، إنما كل ما قد تصل إليه هو أن تثير شهواتهم، لاستغلالها إذا هذا الطريق باطل كما يقول الكتاب أيضاً "إذا لبست قرمزاً، إذا تزينت من ذهب، إذا كحلت بالأثمد (أى الكحل) عينيك فباطلاً تحسنين ذاتك " (إرميا 4: 30 ) أما "الذين يراعون أى الذين يركزون ويصبون اهتمامهم على أمور باطلة مبنية على أفكار كاذبة فسوف تغفل عيونهم عن النعمة المعطاه لهممن الله بحثاً وراء السراب والباطل وهذا ما حدث مع يونان النبى الذى رفض وترك النعمة التى وهبها إياه الله بأن دعاه للكرازة فى نينوى، لأنه كان يراعى فى قلبه أباطيل كاذبة بأنه إن ذهب إلى ترشيش (أسبانيا) – وليس نينوى –
فمن المؤكد أنه سيستقر ويجد مبتغاه وربما خدمة أفضل وربما كانت الأفكار الكاذبة المنتشرة آنذاك أن من يسافر إلى ترشيش فإنه سوف يجد الغنى والعظمة، فسعى إليها باطلاً ولتتذكرن يا أخواتى قول الكتاب – والقول حق – أن "الحسن غش والجمال باكل أما المرأة المتقية فهى تمدح" (أمثال 31: 30) إذا من يركزون على الجمال أو الزينة الخارجية فإنهم يتركون نعمتهم وينحرفون إلى الباطل على أى حال، فمهما تكن من أسباب ودوافع للتزين والاهتمام الزائد بالمظهر الخارجى فالمحصلة واحدة ألا وهى أن ذلك سيكون مثار شهوة وحجر عثرة للشباب والرجال، كما أنها لا تجدى نفعاً للفتيات أو النساء ولا تجلب عليهن سوى المتاعب والشهوات والصراعات النفسية، إضافة إلى إهدار الوقت والأموال بلا طائل لذلك كله تبقى وصية الرب واضحة بسيطة
وليس فيها لبس أو تأويل وذلك لكل من له أذن للسمع وبهذه المناسبة، أريد أن أطلق صوت التحذير لكل أخواتى فى هذه الأيام الأخيرة الصعبة فكبنات لله مطلوب منكن – كما هو مطلوب منا أجميعن – أن "لا تشاكلوا هذا الدهر بل تغيروا عن شكلكم بتجديد أذهانكم " (رومية 12: 2) ذلك لأن إله هذا الدهر (2كورنثوس 4: 4)، أى إبليس متحكم فى النظام العالمى الذى يلهى به الإنسان بعيداً عن الله ويحاول باطلاً أن يشبع احتياجاته من خلال شهوة الجسد وشهوة العيون وتعظم المعيشة (1يوحنا 2: 15- 17) وهو يقود اتجاهات الناس وفلسفاتهم كما يقود دفة التيارات الفكرية ودفة الأزياء والموضة فى اتجاهات تعارض فكر الله فإذا لم تنتبه الأخت فمن السهل أن تنخدع بالتدريج فى مكايده، وتتشبه بأهل العالم فى تقليعات الموضة وكل ما هو جديد ومثير دون تمييز لما

يليق وما لا يليق إننا نلاحظ فى السنين الأخيرة، أن إبليس يقود دفة الموضة بطريقة معاكسة لفكر الله ولكن بخبث وبطريقة تدريجية فقبل عدة سنين كان من النادر أو المستغرب أن تجد فتاة أو امرأة ترتدى بنطلون ثم بدأ ينتشر البنطلون الفضفاض أو الجيبه الشورت أى divided shirt، ثم بدأ يظهر البنطلون القصير أولاً تحت الركبة ثم عند الركبة ثم فوق الركبة بدرجات متصاعدة حتى أصبح منظراً شبه مألوف أن ترى فتيات يلبسن مثل هذه البنطلونات القصيرة دون إدراك أو تقدير لمدى التعب والإثارة الذى يسببنه للشبان والرجال والمؤلم حقاً أن هذه المناظر بدأت تتسلل إلى الرحلات والمؤتمرات الكنسية وأصبحت كأنها أمر طبيعى فى بعض الأماكن وهكذا استطاع إبليس بطريقة مستحدثة خبيثة أن يعود بالموضة إلى القصير والمكشوف والمثير والتى تثير أيضاً التفات

الشبان وشهواتهم وحيث أن هذه الأمور حساسة فمن النادر أن يتكلم أحد ضد هذه الاتجاهات العالمية الخطيرة والتى بدأت تزحف إلى الكنيسة وإذا تجرأ أحد وتكلم متألماً لما آلت إليه الأمور فإنه ينعت بأنه معقد أو رجعى ولكن يا اخوتى إذا صمتنا عن اعلان الحق وتطبيقه فى حياتنا فسوف تزحف رطوبة العالم إلى ملح حياتنا وكنائسنا وشهادتنا وتفسدها وأن فسد الملح بماذا يملح لا يصلح بعد لشئ إلا لأن يطرح خارجاً ويداس من الناس (متى 5: 13) والتى أصبحت أمراُ عادياً ومألوفاً فى الرحلات والكليات وأحياناً الكنائس أيضاً كما ظهرت البنطلونات الضيقة المشدودة أو ما يسمى بالسترتش Stretch وكذلك القمصان أو التيشيرت الضيقة المشدودة والأمر الخطير الذى قد لا تنتبه إليه كثير من الأخوات هو أن مثل هذه البنطلونات الجينز الضيقة والقمصان اللاصقة والتى تبرز بل ترسم بوضوح كل تقاطيع جسم الفتاة ولاسيما الأجزاء الحساسة، إنما هى مصدر اثارة وتعب وارباك للشباب والرجال، ذلك لأنها تجعل الفتاة وكأتها عريانة أمام الناظرين وأن لم تكن مكشوفة وللأسف، فكما يبدو أن كثير من الفتيات لا يدركن الفرق البيولوجى الذى جعله الله بين الرجل والمرأة، فحيث أن احدى صفات أو مميزات الرجولة هى القيادة وأخذ المبادرة – بينما الصفة المميزة للأنوثة هو التجاوب والتعاون – وهذا واضح من كلمة الله ومن الطبيعة وحيث أن الله قصد أن يكون الرجل هو المبادر بشكل عام فى العلاقة الجنسية مع امرأته، فقد رتب الله بحكمة أن

يكون الجهاز الجنسى لدى الرجل أسهل إثارة نسبياً من المرأة ولاسيما عن طريق النظر فقد قصد الله أن الرجل يثار جنسياً عند رؤيته لجسد المرأة ينكشف أمامه، بينما لا تثار المرأة بنفس الدرجة عند رؤية جسد الرجل مكشوفاً أمامها أم ليست الطبيعة نفسها تعلمنا ذلك، وحيث أن هذا هو ما خلقه الله فينا بالطبيعة، لذا نجد أن الشاب أو الرجل يثار جنسياً – إن لم يتحفظ على نظره وفكره وخياله – عندما يرى فتاة أو امرأة تلبس بنطلون قصير "شورت" أو تلبس مايوه على البحر بينما الفتاة لا تكاد تتأثر بمنظر شاب أو رجل يلبس شورت أو مايوه البحر لذلك ليس من اللياقة للفتاة أو المرأة أن تنزل إلى البحر أو حمام السباحة على مرأى من شباب أو رجال لأن ذلك – حتى لو كان أولئك من الأقرباء أو من الكنيسة 

– من الأمور المثيرة للشهوات وتضع الرجال فى موقف تجربة شئنا أم أبينا تماماً كما أن ارتداء الملابس القصيرة أو المكشوفة أمر مثير وإلا – لو لم تكن الأمور هكذا – فلماذا يوصى الله النساء قائلاً "أن يزين ذواتهن بلباس الحشمة مع ورع وتعقل " (1تيموثاوس 2: 9)؟!

إلا أن الضمير الحسـاس يمكن أن يهمل صوته ويداس عليه مرة ومـرات إلى أن "يُوُسم" (أفسس 4 : 9/ 1تيموثاوس4: 2) أى يكوى بالنار كما يقول الكتاب، وهو يكوى


أى يفقد حساسيته أو بالحرى يفقد الإنسان احساسه وتجاوبه مع صوت ضميره ويتم ذلك عندما يُهمل صوت الضمير مرة تلو الأخرى وبالتدريج إلى أن يجد الانسان نفسه يقوم بأفعال وتصرفات خاطئة وربما ينتقده عليها الآخرون دون أن يشعر معها بتأنيب للضمير، بل وقد يستغرب لماذا يعقد الآخرون الأمور بحكمهم على ما يفعله بأنه خطأ، طالما أنه لا يشعر بتأنيب الضمير، غير عالم أن ضميره قد تبلد بل أصبح مكوياً وعلى سبيل المثال فقد تجد فتاة مؤمنة زميلاتها يرتدين الفساتين أو الجيبات القصيرة أو البنطلونات الشورت، فتبدأ دون تمييز تريد أن تشاكلهن وتحاكيهن حتى لا يظهر كأنها مختلفة أو "متخلفة" عنهن، فتشترى ثوباً قصيراً أو تقصر الثوب الذى لديها وعلى الرغم من أنها تبرر الأمر لنفسها بأن الكل يفعل ذلك، وبأنه لا داعى لتعقيد الأمور، أو بقولها "أن حر الصيف شديد والبنطلون الطويل لا يُطاق"، فتحلل لنفسها البنطلون الشورت تدريجياً أمام الزوار فى البيت ثم أمام الشبان فى الرحلات أو المؤتمرات الصيفية، فعلى الرغم من ذلك، إلا أنها فى المرة الأولى وربما لضعة مرات فيما بعد فإنها تشعر بتأنيب الضمير قبل أن تلبسه وأثناء لبسه ولكنها تهمل صوت ضميرها لأن "الكل يفعل ذلك!" وبعد مدة، إذا بها تجد أن لبس القصير من الثياب


أصبح وكأنه أمر طبيعى بالنسبة لها وهى الصيف التالى، إذ تظهر موضة جديدة بلبس أقصر من السنة التى مضت، فإنها تجد نفسها تنساق وتشترى وتلبس بحسب الموضة غير عالمة مدى الاثارة والتعب الذى تسببه للكثيرين وما ينطبق على اللبس وتأثيره على الشبان والرجال ينطبق أيضاً على الانشغال بتسريحة الشعر والتفنن فى تجميله بأحدث الطرق أو باستخدام الشعر المستعار والمجدول فى صورة ضفائر، والمنتشر بكثرة فى السودان وكثير من البلاد الأفريقية فعلاوة على أن ذلك يستنزف وقتاً ومالاً يمكن استغلاله فيما هو أهم، فأنه أيضاً مثار للشهوة وحجر للعثرات أمام الشبان والرجال، ولذلك ينهى 

عنه الكتاب كما رأينا (1بطرس 3: 3/ 1تيموثاوس 2: 9) وهنا يجب الاستدراك بان كل ما سبق من تحذيرات وتنويهات لا يقصد منه اننا لا يجب أن نعتنى بلبسنا ومظهرنا أمام الناس أو نكون لا مبالين، بل يوصى الكتاب مكرراً "معتنين بأمور حسنة قدام جميع الناس" (رومية 12: 17/2كو 8: 21) فالترتيب والنظافة والذوق الحسن والتناسق أمور مستحسنة مقبولة لدى الجميع ومطلوبة بالتالى من قبل الرب لأن هذه الأمور تجعل شهادتنا حسنة ومقبولة أمام الناس ومن جهة أخرى، ليس الكتاب ضد الزينة مطلقاً، فالتزين – أى أن يكون فى أجمل وأفضل صورة ممكنة ليس خطأ أن كان يهدف إلى تمجيد الله الذى لمجده خلقنا وجبلنا وصنعنا (اشعياء 43: 7) فمطلوب مثلاً من العبيد أو الخدام أو الموظفين فى عصرنا الحاضر – "ان يخضعوا لسادتهم ويرضوهم فى كل شئ غير مناقضين، غير مختلسين بل مقدمين كل أمانة صالحة لكى يزينوا تعليم الله فى كل شئ" (تيطس 2: 9، 1 ) أى أن حياتهم التقوية وأمانتهم والتزامهم

فى الوظيفة إنما يجمل أمام الناظرين ما تعلمه كلمة الله الحقة والتى يظهرونها عملياً فى حياتهم الأمر الذى يلفت انتباه الناس وتركيزهم – لا بطريقة خاطئة بل يجذبهم للمسيح الذى يرونه فى حياة اتباعه الأمناء وكذلك فالكتاب يوصى النساء بشكل خاص أن يتزين بما يمجد الله من

:- 1- زينة الهدوء والوداعة: 

"زينة الروح الوديع الهادئ الذى هو قدام الله كثير الثمن"بحسب الترجمة التفسيرية لما ورد فى هذه الآية يقول الرسول بطرس ان على المرأة أن لا تعتمد على الزينة الخارجية لإظهار جمالها، بضفر الشعر والتحلى بالذهب ولبس الثياب الفاخرة، وانما لتعتمد على الزينة الداخلية، ليكون قلبها متزيناً بروح الوداعة والهدوء هذه هى الزينة التى لا تفنى، هى غالية الثمن فى نظر الله 

" 2- زينة الخضوع:إذ يقول الرسول بطرس متابعاً كلامه السابق "فانه هكذا كانت قديماً النساء القديسات أيضاً المتوكلات على الله يزين أنفسهن خاضعات لرجالهن" (1بطرس 3: 5)، أى يزين أنفسهن بالخضوع لرجالهن فعندما تتحلى المرأة بروح الخضوع الصحيحة - لا الخنوع ولا الخضوع الظاهرى – فأن ذلك يظهر بوضوح فى طريقة تعاملها وتفاعلها مع زوجها، الأمر الذى ينال استحسان وقبول ومدح وتقدير كل من يلاحظها وعلى العكس فأن الزوجة المتعالية على زوجها أو التى تحاول أن تفرض شخصيتها عليه أو التى لا تحترم زوجها وتوقره خاضعة له، فانها تسبب استاءاً وامتعاضاً لكل من يلاحظها وأن كانت مؤمنة حقيقية من بنات الله فانها أيضاً تكون سبب اهانة لاسم المسيح إذ أن عيون الناس مفتوحة على هذه الأمور الحساسة، لذلك يوصى الكتاب النساء "أن يكن محبات لرجالهن ويحبن أولادهن متعقلات عفيفات ملازمات بيوتهن صالحات خاضعات لرجالهن لكى لا يجدف على كلمة الله" (تيطس 2: 4، 5)

3- زينة اللباس المحتشم والحياء والتعقل وتقوى الله باعمال صالحة:

"وكذلك أن النساء يزين ذواتهن بلباس الحشمة مع ورع وتعقل لا بضفائر أو ذهب أو لآلى، أو ملابس كثيرة الثمن، بل كما يليق بنساء متعاهدات بتقوى الله بأعمال صالحة" (1تيموثاوس 2: 9، 10 ) أو كما وردت فى الترجمة التفسيرية "كما أريد ايضاً، أن تظهر النساء بمظهر النساء بمظهر لائق محتشم اللباس، متزينات بالحياء والرزانة، غير متحليات بالجدائل والذهب واللآلى والحلل الغالية الثمن، بل بما يليق بنساء يعترفن علنا بأنهن يعشن فى تقوى الله، بالأعمال الصالحة صديقتى: عندما تتحلى الفتاة أو المرأة بهذه الخصال الرائعة الموصى بها كتابياً – والتى تحتاج إلى نعمة خاصة من الله وإلى الامتلاء بالروح القدس يومياً لكى تظهر كثمر حقيقى للروح وليس تصنعاً أو اضطراراً – فإن هذه الزينة الكريمة تعود بالمجد والشكر الكثير للرب الذى تتبعه تلك الانسانة باخلاص وخضوع، كما تعود بالتقدير والاكرام والخير لتلك الفتاة إذ ستنال تقديراً واحتراماً خاصاً لدى ضمير كل انسان أمام الله، ولدى شريك حياتها العتيد الذى سيقدر كثيراً وجود هذه الخصال الحميدة والرائعة فيها


----------



## النهيسى (5 فبراير 2010)

شكرا اخى عادل الرب يباركك {مجهود وموضوع جميل جدا }


----------



## ق عادل (5 فبراير 2010)

شكرا ليكم الرب يباركم على تميزكم بالمرور


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 فبراير 2010)

موضوع رااااااااائع جدا 
شكرا ليك على الموضوع
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## ق عادل (6 فبراير 2010)

_الرب الهك في وسطك جبار يخلص يبتهج بك فرحا يسكت في محبته يبتهج بك بترنم 
( صفنيا 3 : 17 )

شكرااا الرب يباركك _


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 فبراير 2010)

موضوع مهم
الرب يبارك مجهودكم


----------



## طحبوش (7 فبراير 2010)

نحن عندنا بتفرغ قلم الحمرا في شفايفها 

و بتكت علبة البودرة كلها في وشها و مش لايقة تياب تلبس و حالتهم حالة


----------



## ق عادل (10 فبراير 2010)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

شكرا على مروركم الرب يباركم


----------



## أرزنا (2 مارس 2013)

​سلام المسيح


----------

